# Hi! My neon fish are getting this odd illness...



## Opal495 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had fish for a long time...and it seems that neons are the only ones I've had issues with...odd diseases. The kind of problems one doesn't generally see an obvious reason for on a fish disease chart.

They stay healthy for a long time...and suddenly...as in within the course of a week their body shape changes. They get mangled in shape. Almost like odd spine shapes or a zig zag body formation. The continue to eat fine, act normal, they swim around...they don't scratch on anything or get lifeless.

They stay normal until one day maybe a week or so after the disease presents itself they die quickly. 


Bought 7 neons two years ago.
4 neons have died. 
the first one got symptoms about 6 months ago. Died a week later. Zigzag body shape...became deformed quickly and had no other symptoms. Died randomly a week later. 

The second one...same thing about two months later.

And now the third neon...i noticed two weeks ago...remember this is about 4 months after the first two died. and he died yesterday.

and now the fourth had symptoms about three days ago. 
Now this fourth guy is a little different he has all the same symptoms with the addition of a little cloudy eye. The cloudy eye part I'm familiar with and know how to treat...seems almost like two separate illnesses on the poor guy. But i thought id mention it in case it sounded like a symptom of the deformation illness. 
Cant find much information on this affliction other than it says it can be caused by dietary issues.

But they eat Tropical fish flakes daily, and blood worms as a treat every three days. and water testing shows no issues.


My other fish have no complications at all. Just the neons.

anyone know what this is?


----------



## Opal495 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tank size: 20G
Ammonia: Good...I tested recently dont have testing stick but it was all clear so assume its good.
NitrIte: Good
NitrAte:Good
PH/GH/KH: Within great ranges.
Cycled,yes or no: Filtered? yes. A filter at higher rating than tank size...but flow not too strong.
Number of fish: 6 
Acclimation process: 10 minutes in pet store bag, then add a little of my own water to bag. wait 5 minutes. add quite a bit more. wait 5 minutes. Add more.
Slow release into main tank. Watch for failed interactions with existing fish. 
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT):
Zigzag shaped body, almost like bent spine. Otherwise fine. No sluggish behavior.
How often between fish additions: its been 8 months since last addition.
Waterchange schedule: once monthly with vacuuming. 25% water change using vacuum. Add water same temp as tank treated with Tetra aqua safe plus and Tetra easy balance. 
I believe changing it once monthly acts almost as a biowheel in my system and works great as I only keep a small number of fish and use more filtration than necessary. My water testing shows good consistent results. I had more problems with my tanks when I changed water weekly or twice a month. This seems to work best for me. I believe that in my system changing water too frequently makes for an unbalanced nitrate/nitrite/ammonia system. 
(Yes, im defending myself already ...because i know there are hardcore believers in once a week changes...so explaining myself in advance.
Tank temp: 74

And any basic husbandry that you have been doing.
interaction with cats and psychic readings. 
just kidding...
besides water changes as mentioned i test the water weekly and feed them:
1X daily as much as they can eat in 5 mins in tropical flakes.
1X every three days a pinch of bloodworms. 
I put my giant magnified face up to the glass and coo at them. 
I stick my finger in and let them kiss the very tips...then i stroke my boyfriends face lovingly with that finger after he has been a jerk. jk. but i do let them nip my clean fingers in rare circumstances.

and really thats about it. probably more but thats enough info i think. if you need more ask.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm - have a look here: Fish Tuberculosis

It is the first thing that popped into my head, although there's no certainty.

The stroking the boyfriend's face with the fish-kissed finger may be a mistake, unless he's been a REAL jerk....


----------



## Opal495 (Jan 19, 2012)

hmmm....interesting thank you for the reply. 

its a good thing i was kidding about the loving fish hands 

Luckily its just been that one species so far...odd disease though. 

Neon don't seem to have a very strong history of staying alive for a lot of people it seems. 

I guess I'll see watch happens with these guys until I have further information.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like it may be Neon Tetra Disease. A disease not confined to just Neons (named so because it was the first fish it was discovered on). Usually there are some cysts that form on the body, but bent spine is one of the symptoms as well. I have lost 4-5 to it in the last year and it seems it hits my older fish. 

There is no cure. They can live with it for quite a while but it will eventually kill them. If it is this disease, your best bet is to get them out of there as soon as feasible to keep others from getting infected and euthanize.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I`ve heard of neon disease for ages, but it has never affected any tetras I`ve kept. I thought it was just the whitening of the body, plaque thing you sometimes spot in stores - I didn`t realize it causes deformity too. Thanks.

I think we all operate on a `learn what you need to know`basis.


----------

